# Nate Robinson : He`s A Jerk



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/481117p-404884c.html



Nate Robinson is, in his humble opinion, "Nate the Great."
And then there was the embarrassing moment three weeks ago when he tried to bounce the ball off the floor and dunk it against the Cleveland Cavaliers, a play that was ruled a travel and made the Knicks look like an undisciplined group of street-ballers.

Robinson's explanation was as peculiar as his decision to attempt the dunk in the first place.

"That's why they call me Spontaneous Nate," he said.

Spontaneous, yes. Great? Not quite. And now Robinson has a new nickname: Instigator. His role in Saturday's Knicks-Nuggets fight cannot be underestimated. Instead of pulling Mardy Collins away from J.R. Smith and allowing the referees to intervene, Robinson went after Smith and ended up fighting with the Denver guard and spilling into the front row. 

Robinson and Carmelo Anthony figure to receive lengthy suspensions because both were responsible for escalating the situation.

After the game, Robinson said he did not regret his actions and made the stunning revelation that Collins' flagrant takedown was not only "a good, clean hard foul" but that it was premeditated.

"For what they did as in keeping guys in, I knew a foul was going to come," Robinson said Saturday. "A hard one because we're not going to let guys keep dunking when they're up 20 and they have their starters in. It was a good clean hard foul. After that, it went downhill from there."

Robinson later added: "They wanted to embarrass us. It was a slap in the face to us as a team and a franchise and we weren't going to let that happen."

Clearly, Robinson forgot what he did against Cleveland or what he said after the game upon hearing that Isiah Thomas told the media that Robinson would not try that dunk again. Robinson agreed but quickly added he would try it only if the Knicks are "ahead by 20."

Since Robinson joined the Knicks last season as a throw-in in the Kurt Thomas-Quentin Richardson trade, he has become a fan favorite because of his incredible athletic ability. Many of the Knicks' marketing campaigns involve Robinson. Last week, the Knicks handed out life-sized posters of the diminutive second-year player. Robinson's popularity soared last year when the 5-9 guard won the slam dunk contest during All-Star Weekend in Houston and peaked again at the Garden this season when he blocked a shot from Yao Ming.

But to teammates and coaches he also can be the annoying little brother who talks too much and can't control his emotions. Larry Brown tried to get Robinson sent to the Developmental League last season, only to be rebuffed by management.

Before the Knicks' home opener last month, MSG Network recorded Robinson outside the locker room posing and dancing for the cameras. Teammates tried to stop him but Robinson continued dancing. Robinson also has earned a reputation as a bench jockey who trash-talks to players on the floor. He also has been criticized by teammates for, ironically enough, showboating.

Last year, Robinson was involved in two fights with teammates. He went after Jerome James with a broom during a practice and then had to be separated from fighting Malik Rose in the shower. The shower fight prompted a veteran teammate to give Robinson another nickname.

"That's just Nate," the Knick said. "He's a jerk


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Sorry to say but Nate is a jerk, he is always looking to start a fight. This isn't the first time, and he needs to get some discipline. Maybe the hit he is going to take in his wallet will be a wake up call.


----------



## AllEyezonTX




----------



## Causeway

He got in Telfairs face at the recent Celtics game as well.


----------



## Husstla

tbh, I can't believe they used the word jerk


----------



## darth-horax

"For what they did as in keeping guys in, I knew a foul was going to come," Robinson said Saturday. "A hard one because we're not going to let guys keep dunking when they're up 20 and they have their starters in. It was a good clean hard foul. After that, it went downhill from there."

good, clean foul? What game was he watching?

Also, they mentioned in the article how he didn't want to have JR Smith throw down another dunk again. If you watch the game, Mardy Collins had already got into a position that would have made it impossible for JR to throw down another dunk. His job was done.

He didn't need to grab him around his head and take him down to the floor.


----------



## Floods

:rofl: Little midget psycho Nate...


----------



## darth-horax

He should get on "The Contender."


----------



## Truknicksfan

I hate to say it guys, but when LB wanted Nate off this team and we all said LB was crazy, it appears he was right. I didnt know all that stuff about the locker room things until now. Jeez nate grow up.


----------



## The Future7

Short people. Love fighting and have a lot of mouth.


----------



## Cager

Nate is very entertaining, shows great emotion and excitement. i enjoy watching him play but I never would want him on the team when it is time to compete for the playoffs and beyond. He is not a smart basketball player and, given what veteran NBA players say about him, doesn't appear to have good character.


----------



## knicksfan

darth-horax said:


> "For what they did as in keeping guys in, I knew a foul was going to come," Robinson said Saturday. "A hard one because we're not going to let guys keep dunking when they're up 20 and they have their starters in. It was a good clean hard foul. After that, it went downhill from there."
> 
> good, clean foul? What game was he watching?
> 
> Also, they mentioned in the article how he didn't want to have JR Smith throw down another dunk again. If you watch the game, Mardy Collins had already got into a position that would have made it impossible for JR to throw down another dunk. His job was done.
> 
> He didn't need to grab him around his head and take him down to the floor.


I'd rather have Isiah Thomas as my starting PG on the "All-Thug team." Nice try though. :clap2: notice the sarcastic fashion in which that was written.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

The Future7 said:


> Short people. Love fighting and have a lot of mouth.


This one can back it up. But yes, he is quite the *******.


----------



## Jizzy

Nate Robinson is all about Nate Robinson. He's not a winner. A classic example of someone who's head has way overblown, possibly by winning the dunk contest. He thinks he's better then he is. Selfish, young player who has a bad attitude. You guys should have traded/waived him back when Larry was coach.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

While he still looks good compared to Senor Sucker Punch, Nate needs to grow the hell up - and fast. The Knicks have had way too many flawed point guards as of late, and the last thing Knicks fans need is to look into the future and to see more of the same. 

And the market for self-serving puny point guards is not that great. Nate might want to consider that before his chance has passed him by. Otherwise he'll be trying to call himself Nate le Magne soon enough...


----------



## JT

Jizzy said:


> Nate Robinson is all about Nate Robinson. He's not a winner. A classic example of someone who's head has way overblown, possibly by winning the dunk contest. He thinks he's better then he is. Selfish, young player who has a bad attitude. You guys should have traded/waived him back when Larry was coach.


 I agree. This is a prime example of the short-man complex. Him and Steve Francis need to leave, forever.


----------



## Dean the Master

AllEyezonTX said:


>


lol, Nate is mad strong.


----------



## Kiyaman

*The Best & the Worst of Nate Robinson this season goes to PG-Coach Isiah Thomas. When PG-Avery Johnson took over as a Coach for the Mavs his PG-Terry had the Marbury/Francis/Iverson/Nate epidemic (shootfirst). 
Today, PG-Terry has been playing "ALL-STAR-BALL" for the last 75 Mavs Game.* 

Nate Robinson has Great TALENTS that we have yet to see, under the right Coach & coaching-system Nate Robinson will be a Starter or Finisher with the majority of NBA Teams in this league. 

This season Rookie Mardy Collins is struggling to show any of his high talents for this Knick club with some decent playingtime off the bench. 

This season Rookie Balkman busted out of the rookie-chains into the 8-Man rotation without any problems. 

The presence of Cato performance on this Knick Roster showed he is definately the 9th-Man off the bench for spot defensive purposes. 

It is up to Coach Isiah Thomas to get his head right and understand his players and their talents with their teammates. 
Examble: 
Crawford plays his best performance with David Lee & Curry as his frontcourt teamates with either Marbury or Nate as his backcourt partner. 
Crawford best performance this season running the Point was when Nate, Balkman, and Lee was on the court with him against any Knick oposition. 
These are small things that needed to be noted by Coach Isiah and his coaching-staff vs certain NBA opositions. 

So far Coach Isiah Thomas is still experimenting with different players in his Starting lineup after the 33rd game of the season, when he should've had his 8-Man Rotation figured out in the 25th game of the season *(Alot of Knick-Fans and myself have figured out the Best Starting Lineup out of just 6 Knick Players, plus we figured out the best 9 players to fit into a 8-Man rotation). What is taken Isiah Thomas so long??? *


----------

